# Question about Dosing Iodine



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a bottle of iodine that I bought a long time ago but never used. I'm now keeping some softies in my tank. Would it help my corals if I dosed iodine? If I do dose, how much should I use?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've no experience dosing iodine, but some people swear by it (and a great many other things). If you haven't already read it, here's a great article by the reefing chemistry god:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2003/3/chemistry

In my opinion, it's not one of those chems I feel needs a great amount of supplementation. Just keep up with other parameters and do WCs and you should be fine.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

mushrooms like 'em , mine spread out and get better coloration when I dose...

The efficacy can be reduced by light and heat so as long as it was stored properly I don't see why you wouldn't dose it!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

If you must add....1 ml per 50g once per week,
Careful as it can easily be poison for a tank.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> If you must add....1 ml per 50g once per week,
> Careful as it can easily be poison for a tank.


Wow, that is a very small amount. Thanks for the tip, as I would've thought the dosage to be much higher!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

always best to follow the manufacturer recommended dosage!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I assume this is pure iodine? There are no instruvtions on the bottle,
Except kent marine,
Most iodine solutions marketed by companies have 97% water, so you are not adding much of Anything except water,


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

solarz said:


> Wow, that is a very small amount. Thanks for the tip, as I would've thought the dosage to be much higher!


I only add 2 ml per week in my 160G tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think the iodine source was definitely noted. A dark liquid a little bottle (Lugols iodine) or a clear solution (potassium iodine solution). How much you add/gal is vastly different between the two sources.

Either type has a long shelf life but w/Lugols, you have to keep in a dark/dim area.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would't dose it just because you have it laying around. JMO.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've read that iodine supplementation in a tank heavily stocked with caulerpa macroalgae species and xenia can be very beneficial to their growth and overall health. I dose my 75 gallon every two weeks with a capful of Kents iodine and my xenia is doing very well (I know some people would say that's a bad thing).


----------

